# FreeBSD installation with raid on / (help)



## vbm (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello

Is there a way to create a raid for / in the installation of FreeBSD with sysinstall?

If the only way to do this is to install FreeBSD from scratch, can anyone tell me how you access the installation?

Thank you so much


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2010)

vbm said:
			
		

> Is there a way to create a raid for / in the installation of FreeBSD with sysinstall?


Unfortunately not.



> If the only way to do this is to install FreeBSD from scratch, can anyone tell me how you access the installation?


Yes and FreeBSD from scratch.

You may also want to have a look at how to do it using ZFS, as it requires a similar custom installation.
http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFS


----------



## phoenix (Apr 16, 2010)

There's also an article in the How-To forum on here.

And the PC-BSD 8.x installer can be used to install FreeBSD.  This installer includes options for using ZFS, gmirror, and more.


----------



## vbm (Apr 17, 2010)

thank you so much. If i have a problem i'll ask


----------

